

Book: Introduction to Economic Analysis. - mahmud
http://introecon.com/

======
mahmud
I found this to be an excellent, and Free, introduction to microeconomics.
It's quite crisp and mathy, unlike most econ texts which yak on for hours.

It would be nice to see more economics in here.

